# I just love Boston terriers ! (agility)



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Ripples is so sweet, she makes me want a BT in my life. I’ve had many and they were all great dogs.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

That's really impressive that the dog came back and finished the run in such good form and focus after the handler fell almost on top of her!


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

That was really cute. Basil's (spoo) summer BFF is a boston terrier named Ruby.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Love that energy! Such an interesting mix of chill and bouncy.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

reraven123 said:


> That's really impressive that the dog came back and finished the run in such good form and focus after the handler fell almost on top of him!


Yeah, really ! And she was concerned about her human, she checked on him instead of keeping going. So sweet.



PeggyTheParti said:


> Love that energy! Such an interesting mix of chill and bouncy.


These little dogs temperaments are near perfection in my opinion. Their only fault is that they snore and fart, lol !


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Mom always had BT - one year she had a Scottie. After that she always had these partners. Loved both breeds.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, Dechi. Love to see dogs having a blast on the agility course.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

She needs a red Super Dog cape to fly out behind her.


----------

